# Drastic change in AMH level between June and August??



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone and thanks in anticipation.

I am 31 (nearly 32) and I am currently awaiting Pre Implantation Generic Diagnosis as hubby and are are sadly cystic fibrosis carriers. We unknownly passed the condition on to our son and hope to be in a position to have a child without cf.

My AMH was tested by Glasgow Royal in June and it came back at 9.2. We are having treatment in Edinburgh and they re tested and it's come back as 5.2!!! I have been told it should be between 5 and 15. What I don't understand is how it could have dropped so quickly so fast? Any thoughts?

I am now convincing myself that by the time we start treatment is will be zero.

Thanks xx


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Hi

is it the same measurement. Ie: pmol? check that as some places use different measurements

If its the same then i am surprised as AMH doesnt fluctuate like FSH


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hiya, I could have written your post. I had my AMH tested in July and it was 20, retested in September, (after cancelled IVF cycle due to poor response) and now it's 14.  I have just been doing some research, from what I can gather although it says your AMH levels don't fluctuate during your menstral cycle as your FSH levels do, I can't see much info on what would cause such a difference. If you don't manage to find any information out, I am seeing my consultant in 10 days and will quizz him then and let you know.


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for your responses. I was told by both hospitals that it should be between 5 and 15 so I am assuming they are testing the same way?

Totally gutted if it has dropped so much so fast and it looks like I'm now borderline. Helenlouisey if you wouldn't mind asking that would be great. My appointment isn't for 6 and a half weeks... which seems like a lifetime just now!!


----------

